# Could goats live with wallabies?



## Matthew (Aug 20, 2013)

Could pygmy goats lige with wallabies?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have no idea...do you have wallabies? My NDG's live with an Alpaca. Can you pen a wallaby? My feeling is, they are both herbivores, and about the same size. So, I would imagine that would work...but...don't take that "to the bank". 

We want pictures! I would certainly have a camera ready when I put them together, lol. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am not sure. :scratch:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

A friend of mine put his baby kangaroo in with my goats one time. Only for a couple hours, but the goats were very interested in the kangaroo, it was pretty funny. I think the only problem I can see would be if you feed your wallabies any special food. I also don't know what the mineral requirements are for wallabies, so if you have minerals out for your goats you might want to put them where the wallaby can't go.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

What is a Wallaby?!

NVM. I just looked it up, and they are adorable! I knew I had heard of them before, I just couldn't match the name with a picture. Where did you get a Wallaby?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

OakHollowRanch said:


> What is a Wallaby?!
> 
> NVM. I just looked it up, and they are adorable! I knew I had heard of them before, I just couldn't match the name with a picture. Where did you get a Wallaby?


Native to Australia.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

There are people who raise wallabies and kangaroos in the US. My friend that has one says it is perfectly legal to own a kangaroo and you don't have to have a permit or USDA license to have one.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> There are people who raise wallabies and kangaroos in the US. My friend that has one says it is perfectly legal to own a kangaroo and you don't have to have a permit or USDA license to have one.


Depends on your area. Anything not native to WI has to have a permit/license here. A lot of times the USDA or DNR or both come out and access your area and plans prior to purchase. We even have tough times with getting pheasants for meat up here. Always check local, city, state laws before getting an unusual friend.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

Non-native species sometimes become problematic when the folks who buy them as an investment decide their investment isn't going to pay off and turn the critters loose. That's how Texas came to have an Emu problem a few years ago.

As for wallaby and goats getting along, anybody's guess. If both are young when they're introduced, they'll likely grow up together in harmony.


----------

